# A Day at Lake Martin, Louisiana



## Buckster

Lake Martin, Louisiana in the morning, afternoon, sunset:

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## gregie27

i love the 6th and 8th image. the composition and the colors are amazing.. would want to see that myself! the other images i think lacks composition and to soft to my liking.


----------



## lvcrtrs

I like #2, sort of the boat road to oblivion. Leaving that that is, for the unknown beyond. I appreciate the angle of the boat wake as well.

#5 does a nice job of depicting one of life's tranquil moments. Is there any way pull something more out of the hazy flat background?

#6 has quite the rendition of colors on my Dell ultrasharp (vs laptop). The blue gradient of the sky, the filtered sun lit trees to the very green (almost sureal) covering on the water.


----------



## Buckster

gregie27 said:


> i love the 6th and 8th image. the composition and the colors are amazing.. would want to see that myself! the other images i think lacks composition and to soft to my liking.


Thanks much for taking the time to have a look and leave your thoughts!



lvcrtrs said:


> I like #2, sort of the boat road to oblivion. Leaving that that is, for the unknown beyond. I appreciate the angle of the boat wake as well.
> 
> #5 does a nice job of depicting one of life's tranquil moments. Is there any way pull something more out of the hazy flat background?
> 
> #6 has quite the rendition of colors on my Dell ultrasharp (vs laptop). The blue gradient of the sky, the filtered sun lit trees to the very green (almost sureal) covering on the water.


Thank you as well for having a look and leaving your thoughts!  On #5, I'll have to see what I can do with that.  Have actually been thinking that perhaps I should provide a bit more contrast to the boat and it's occupants, at least.


----------



## Billhyco

love #6, love it!!  but i do have a question on the last photo.  what is the orange-ish circle in the middle of the photo?  is that lens flare???  regardless your colors are amazing!


----------



## Buckster

Billhyco said:


> love #6, love it!!  but i do have a question on the last photo.  what is the orange-ish circle in the middle of the photo?  is that lens flare???  regardless your colors are amazing!


Thanks!  Yeah, that's a bit of lens flare.


----------



## robertwsimpson

awesome.  best picture of the bunch, and they're all really good.


----------



## Buckster

robertwsimpson said:


> awesome.  best picture of the bunch, and they're all really good.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Outrageous

gregie27 said:


> i love the 6th and 8th image. the composition and the colors are amazing.. would want to see that myself!



couldn't have said it better.

as for the rest of them, its a cool effect in person but i dont think a camera can ever capture that misty effect


----------



## Yemme

The 6th it is... Lovely.


----------



## GFruge

I live 15 minutes from Lake Martin and I've never seen something as beautiful as #6.

Next time I'm home, I'll try to have to outdo you on this one. This is the time of year for fog in the morning and beautiful clear skies in the evening.

None-the-less, beautiful photos!!!


----------



## Buckster

GFruge said:


> I live 15 minutes from Lake Martin and I've never seen something as beautiful as #6.
> 
> Next time I'm home, I'll try to have to outdo you on this one. This is the time of year for fog in the morning and beautiful clear skies in the evening.
> 
> None-the-less, beautiful photos!!!


Thank you kindly!  It's a beautiful part of the world, which made it a lot easier.


----------



## ErectedGryphon

#6 is my favorite, all the bright colors just draw you in.

#1 has an eerie feel to it, like the opening seen to either a ghost or alligator movie, I'm waiting for the boat in the next few shots to get swallowed by something large


----------



## GFruge

Trust me, the eerie feeling is definitely there when taking a boat out in foggie conditions.  Instead of waiting on a alligator to swallow the boat, you should be very concerned about that huge tree stump or floating logs that could tear off the engine unit.

Louisiana is very flat, but very green.  The swamp views are awesome to an outsider.  However, to a native of the area, it's just another day.

After viewing a few photos here on this forum, I've been inspired to shoot a few of the local places here in South Louisiana.  There's alot of rich heritage here and things that the other parts of the US never sees.

Lake Martin is one of those areas that I've been inspired to shoot thanks to this thread.  Did you get a Boudreaux / Thibodeaux boat ride while down there?  If you did, I'm sure you got the, "How there's a swamp with no mosquitos explanation."


----------



## Buckster

LOL!  No, I skipped the boat rides, though they were offered a few times.

I was staying in Lafayette on a job that had me there from early January through to the end of May, and got around quite a bit.  Got a few nice shots over at Spanish Lake, a bunch on Avery Island, and interesting shots all around Lafayette itself.  Went over to Baton Rouge too, but only did a little night shooting there.

It was my third trip to Louisiana, each time on extended business for months at a time, and I really love that part of the world!


----------



## budsk

I love #2 for the mood, eerie.. and #6 love the color


----------

